# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Turkish- Tekkefur Ettikce?

## AmyMariovna

There is a song I have heard a while ago named this.
What does Tekkef

----------


## denizdurmus

well,the correct name of the song is "teşekk

----------


## Орчун

Those are totally different.Tesekkur etmek means=to thank smbd,TEFEKKUR ETMEK=to say,to remind and there is not a word in turkish like tekkefur  ::

----------

